# I Want To Try Baby-Food~



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to try some baby-food, but which one's? Like banana, meat, fruit and so on..
Which do you all recommend..


Thanks Alot,
Andrea~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Is Nemo sick? If so, I would recommend 1st stage chicken. Otherwise, I don't know.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I occasionally give Scooby the little Gerber meat stix for a treat but not very often though, he seems to think once he has something like that it's going to be all the time and he then holds out for it, so it's best that we just keep to his regular food. He can be a little stinker when it comes to his food and talk about fussy, he has to be the king of the fuss butts. I have to make sure all his treats are wholesome so at least he is getting something good when he has one of his days where he holds out on his food.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Is Nemo sick? If so, I would recommend 1st stage chicken. Otherwise, I don't know.[/B]










No, he is not sick..I thought you could just give it to them, like a treat..


Always Confused,
Andrea~








Okay..


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Andrea,

I actually tried to give Teddy some baby food a while back because I thought that if I had to give food in an emergency this would be best because they add nothing to it. (I cook for Teddy so he always gets natural). Anyway, I only gave it to him twice because it was so darn messy....he got it all over his hair and I looked at him and laughed...he had it just like a toddler would all over his face.

So, although I think it is great food as a substitute...Teddy does not get it. 

S


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I always tried the veggie ones for kodie... peas, string beans...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris loved the sweet potatoes.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

We do the meat sticks too and sometimes the lamb and rice. Only on special occasions though otherwise she gets spoiled and won't touch her food for days.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

buttercup loves the meat sticks too, she gets her heartworm pill stuffed in part of one







be careful not to give too many, as they have onion powder which is on the "bad for them" list for our babies. butter still gets one a week, at least.

other favorites of hers include the beech nut diced chicken, gerber chicken and broth (small small jar), anything with sweet potatoes or carrots, and her favorite FAVORITES are the gerber veggie puffs sweet potato flavor. the apple wagon wheels are buttercup-approved, but they get messy since she chews with her mouth WIDE open and they fall into her facial hair and get stuck. 

that's my baby.
ann marie and the "HEY!" buttercup


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Codi gets baby food regularly... makers his dry food more appetizing I think. 

I use the Beech Nut because someone on here suggested that it had less ingredients than the Gerber... at least, less preservatives and such. 

Codi LOVES sweet potatoes and carrots --- the only thing is that it turns his beard all orange!!! But since he's been known to be fussy, I give him what he likes since I know he'll eat it!

He also likes the chicken and vegetables ones... but no where near as to how much he LOVES the orange ones!!! figures! lol


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Andrea, I had the same experience as Susan. I gave Bucky some turkey and rice baby food and it was the biggest mess. He really didn't get all that much and I mixed it in with his kibble but he had to have a bath after he was finished. It looked like he had smeared his face in it.


----------

